# Front upper spring seat



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

When I was replacing the front struts and strut mounts, the rubber piece that goes between the spring and the upper spring seat is broken on both sides so I want to replace them. But looking at the FSM and the images from courtesy parts I only see it for the bottom part of the spring. Where can I get the ones for the top? Are they part of the upper spring seat or the spring itself or can I just order the lower one and use it for the top?


----------

